# Driver rating unchanged after rider gave 5 stars



## batman1163 (Aug 29, 2014)

Driver ratings seem to go down easily enough, but I have seen riders give me 5 stars and my rating stays the same. One of the riders was an Uber regular and I have even driven her before. I personally saw her put in a five stars but it did not affect my rating. I am sure if she gave me 4 stars it would have lowered my rating right away.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

batman1163 said:


> I am sure if she gave me 4 stars it would have lowered my rating right away.


And you'd be wrong.


----------



## UberSonic (Jul 22, 2014)

Law of averages. How many rides do you have in total? If you have 100 5* rides, a 4* will take you to 4.99. You won't see appreciable changes for a long time once an average sets in.


----------



## UberOne (Oct 31, 2014)

it's frustrating when pax tell you they'll give you 5* and the rating doesn't change, either because they forgot or you've given enough rides for the average to be hardly affected; but yes, a 4* does have more of a dramatic effect than a 5* if your rating is above 4.5


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

I was 4.7 until i picked up 5 college kids and they were horrible yelling, screaming and sitting on top of one another. But i still didn't refuse to leave them, i wish i did. They rated me a 4*, as result, rating dropped. Just that easy. The 5 star setup is a game to riders. It's not their livelihood, so why should they give a damn.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> I was 4.7 until i picked up 5 college kids.


Maybe they rated you lower because you stuffed more passengers into you car than you had seat belts and they were worried about the safety issues.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Maybe they rated you lower because you stuffed more passengers into you car than you had seat belts and they were worried about the safety issues.


[email protected], i got the ******s safely to their destination.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> [email protected], i got the ******s safely to their destination.


This time. You get into an accident with more passengers than seat belts and the passenger's attorneys will depict YOU as the ******.


----------



## dogmatize (Oct 5, 2014)

Well maybe i should just quit ASAP! Good advice dude! You should become lawyer. Rotflmao!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

May as well stop worrying about the rating now that Uber has made sure we really cannot see our daily ratings (good by dashboard). I took a survey from them on Wednesday about the rating-all canned questions of course with multiple choice answers and in only 1 (of 6 I believe) was I able to include a comment--my comment was go to three star system and/or educate the rider on fact you fire us if 4.65 or lower and always throw out/exclude the lowest rating.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

dogmatize said:


> Well maybe i should just quit ASAP! Good advice dude! You should become lawyer. Rotflmao!


If you are going to make poor decisions like stuffing 5 passengers into your car despite it being against the law.....quitting before some REAL lawyers hand you your ass....might be a good idea. However THAT choice would require good judgement....so I suspect you'll continue to Uber on....!


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> If you are going to make poor decisions like stuffing 5 passengers into your car despite it being against the law.....quitting before some REAL lawyers hand you your ass....might be a good idea. However THAT choice would require good judgement....so I suspect you'll continue to Uber on....!


Hey Former--I see yesterday's software update eliminated UberSUV and now it is something called UberWAV??? What's up with that? BTW, I have checked the rider about about 12 times today and every time there is NO UberWAV avaialable in my area--you been discontinued? Isn't it great how Uber does these unimportant software updates and does not communicate with us??


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

Yep! Clearly we are not an important enough cog in the wheel to need to know of incidental changes like this. I feel fortunate that we are being told hours in advance of rate cuts. They could just wait until we receive our pay statements and say "Oh...by-the-way we reduced the rates we pay drivers last week....but don't worry because you are actually making MORE".


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> Yep! Clearly we are not an important enough cog in the wheel to need to know of incidental changes like this. I feel fortunate that we are being told hours in advance of rate cuts. They could just wait until we receive our pay statements and say "Oh...by-the-way we reduced the rates we pay drivers last week....but don't worry because you are actually making MORE".


So, are you still able to drive and are you now a WAV? Really do wonder why has not been available in my area---SUV was ALWAYS available before this update.


----------



## Former Yellow Driver (Sep 5, 2014)

I'm listed as an XL. XL wasn't a choice when I signed up for this forum so I used SUV.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Former Yellow Driver said:


> I'm listed as an XL. XL wasn't a choice when I signed up for this forum so I used SUV.


Ok, I am an X an XL also, thanks for clarify.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

batman1163 said:


> Driver ratings seem to go down easily enough, but I have seen riders give me 5 stars and my rating stays the same. One of the riders was an Uber regular and I have even driven her before. I personally saw her put in a five stars but it did not affect my rating. I am sure if she gave me 4 stars it would have lowered my rating right away.


Keep in mind that they have instituted some amount of time delay in the rating that is displayed in the portal... So it may take a day or two (or more, not sure yet...) before the rating change shows up. I know for a fact that there is at least a 24 hour delay, but I suspect it is longer than that and may even be somewhat random.


----------



## laura (Nov 3, 2014)

Well if you cant drive below a 4.6 UBER needs a better rating system. My 2nd day and about 50 rides. 2 A holes one pissed because she was late for work and another pissed how much his cost was after seeing his room mate came home. Because of these two im at a 4.65 :/ oh well UBER will loose out if enough drivers loose app uber doesnt service the majority.


----------



## NightRider (Jul 23, 2014)

laura said:


> Well if you cant drive below a 4.6 UBER needs a better rating system. My 2nd day and about 50 rides. 2 A holes one pissed because she was late for work and another pissed how much his cost was after seeing his room mate came home. Because of these two im at a 4.65 :/ oh well UBER will loose out if enough drivers loose app uber doesnt service the majority.


At 50 rides you shouldn't worry too much about it. Uber doesn't start looking at your rating until you've completed somewhere around 100 trips, and you'll find your rating will settle and should trend upwards as you get more rides under your belt. I was recently informed by Uber staff that my current 4.77 is considered great and that I should not worry about the number as they take into account many different factors when deactivating drivers. Like most, I spent my first weeks worrying about ratings way more than I needed to. So try not to.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

batman1163 said:


> Driver ratings seem to go down easily enough, but I have seen riders give me 5 stars and my rating stays the same. One of the riders was an Uber regular and I have even driven her before. I personally saw her put in a five stars but it did not affect my rating. I am sure if she gave me 4 stars it would have lowered my rating right away.


Quick math.
I assume you are new with less then 100 rides.
If so you need about three or four 5 stars to offset a 4 star.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Ive done nearly 450 rides - Today it finally went up to 4.86 after maybe a week at 4.85


----------



## laura (Nov 3, 2014)

I will be looking at other driving options that have no rating system (Discount cab) possibly


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Keep in mind that the more ratings you receive, the less likely any one rating is going to affect your overall rating. So, out of your 450 rides, assume 200 people rated you and your average rating is 4.85. If the next six riders who rate you give you all 5 ratings, you're still going to have a 4.85. But if just one rider gives you a 1 rating, you're going to drop to 4.83. That's how averages work.

Keep in mind that their isn't a fixed minimum rating to drive for Uber. Uber is looking for the 10% of drivers with the worst ratings in any market. They contact those drivers and given them the option of deactivation or a period in which to achieve better ratings.

I suspect the reason Uber no longer allows drivers to view daily and weekly ratings on the old dashboard is to eliminate all the e-mails from drivers unnecessarily obsessing over their ratings. In most markets, if you can maintain a rating higher than 4.5 you've got nothing to worry about. Driver can reject riders with low ratings on Uber. Riders can't reject drivers based on their ratings.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Brady said:


> Keep in mind that the more ratings you receive, the less likely any one rating is going to affect your overall rating. So, out of your 450 rides, assume 200 people rated you and your average rating is 4.85. If the next six riders who rate you give you all 5 ratings, you're still going to have a 4.85. But if just one rider gives you a 1 rating, you're going to drop to 4.83. That's how averages work.
> 
> Keep in mind that their isn't a fixed minimum rating to drive for Uber. Uber is looking for the 10% of drivers with the worst ratings in any market. They contact those drivers and given them the option of deactivation or a period in which to achieve better ratings.
> 
> I suspect the reason Uber no longer allows drivers to view daily and weekly ratings on the old dashboard is to eliminate all the e-mails from drivers unnecessarily obsessing over their ratings. In most markets, if you can maintain a rating higher than 4.5 you've got nothing to worry about. Driver can reject riders with low ratings on Uber. Riders can't reject drivers based on their ratings.


This is helpful information. So my question is, I heard that Uber only look at the last 500 rides for the ratings, is this correct?


----------



## Brady (Oct 6, 2014)

Elmoooy said:


> This is helpful information. So my question is, I heard that Uber only look at the last 500 rides for the ratings, is this correct?


That's my understanding as well. They only average the past 500 ratings, not the lifetime or annual rating for a driver.


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

This is ok with me because I know Ive gotten one 1 star rating and maybe two or three 3 stars for few bad rides but rest should be 4/5


----------



## alln (Jun 16, 2015)

dogmatize said:


> I was 4.7 until i picked up 5 college kids and they were horrible yelling, screaming and sitting on top of one another. But i still didn't refuse to leave them, i wish i did. They rated me a 4*, as result, rating dropped. Just that easy. The 5 star setup is a game to riders. It's not their livelihood, so why should they give a damn.


I had same situation at 2am and I felt helpless and hated this work line


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Brady said:


> That's my understanding as well. They only average the past 500 ratings, not the lifetime or annual rating for a driver.


The 500 average is correct but Brady, why would you say only 2/5 provide a rating? I have about 1500 Uber rides and I check rating daily...I very seldom have anyone not rate me. I think the pax rating rate might be closer to 95% at least here in SD...every area would be different. Please make sure you are educating the new riders with the rating system and tell them a 4 is NOT good..this is not a restaurant or hotel!


----------



## Hanzgoh (Dec 9, 2015)

How do you know what they are giving you for ratings? I don't see anywhere on the app where I can see what they rated me??


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Hanzgoh said:


> How do you know what they are giving you for ratings? I don't see anywhere on the app where I can see what they rated me??


You don't know. Uber sufficiently scrambles up the system that you can never know with certainty who gives you what.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Hanzgoh said:


> How do you know what they are giving you for ratings? I don't see anywhere on the app where I can see what they rated me??












You can't actually see what the PAX gives you but you can get a good idea by looking at the 1 day figure on your dashboard...mine is above for today...6 trips 5 rating so all 6 trips were a 5...if you get less than five you can do the math to closely figure out what the non 5 rating actually was...that is all you can do.


----------



## Lord Summerisle (Aug 15, 2015)

Brady said:


> Driver can reject riders with low ratings on Uber. Riders can't reject drivers based on their ratings.


Sure they can. They can cancel on your ass.


----------



## Bill Feit (Aug 1, 2014)

Brady said:


> That's my understanding as well. They only average the past 500 ratings, not the lifetime or annual rating for a driver.


The rating shown on your App and the one the PAX sees is 500, you can see your rating for past year on the dashboard by going to the page I posted above and selecting 365 from the drop down rather than 1 day...also shows you how many trips you have had in a year...mine is 1507 and my rating happens to be same as the 500 but yours may not be...of course if you have not been driving for a year it shows your cumulative


----------

